# Little tremor



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Within the last five minutes - sitting here in my chair - it started to sway a little. The light fixture in the hallways started swaying as well and the pool water is sloshing.

Hopefully it is nothing. It is certainly much less severe here than last year;s temblor.


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

I hope you are ok. 7.2 quake is the end result of what you experience last night. Looks like your other post says you are in or around Alcapulco and today's 7.2 was close enough to Alcapulco. South of Alcapulco and far enough to not be real damage. 

I was wondering if i missed a quake last night when my empty boxes on the fridge top, hit the floor and woke me up. And the day before a piece of loose cement hit the floor from the ceiling. Lots of tiny shakes and sways every day here but i am north of Puerto Vallarta. 
I felt the 5.5 last week that was near Manzanillo or Colima area or maybe Jalisco. My window swayed and i went out to watch the electric power lines swaying for a minute or two.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

It was not a little quake - it was 7.2 on the Richter scale. Though the epicenter was in southern Oaxaca State, it was felt quite strongly in Mexico City and elsewhere. Here's more information: https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/16/...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

there have been 150 tremors since the quake hit and 7,5 is not a little one.. Pinotepa, Oaxaca was at the epicenter this time. I know that my friends in Chiapas felt it very strongly .. more damage..


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Orfin said:


> I hope you are ok. 7.2 quake is the end result of what you experience last night. Looks like your other post says you are in or around Alcapulco and today's 7.2 was close enough to Alcapulco. South of Alcapulco and far enough to not be real damage.
> 
> I was wondering if i missed a quake last night when my empty boxes on the fridge top, hit the floor and woke me up. And the day before a piece of loose cement hit the floor from the ceiling. Lots of tiny shakes and sways every day here but i am north of Puerto Vallarta.
> I felt the 5.5 last week that was near Manzanillo or Colima area or maybe Jalisco. My window swayed and i went out to watch the electric power lines swaying for a minute or two.


I put an app on my phone called SkyAlert. It issues verbal warnings when an earthquake occurs within a certain distance. Trouble is I often misplace my phone, leave it in the car or forget to charge it 

We were on the bus on our way into Mexico City last week and the phone said "Sismo Detectado - intensidad moderado" for Guadalajara.


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

lat19n said:


> I put an app on my phone called SkyAlert. It issues verbal warnings when an earthquake occurs within a certain distance. Trouble is I often misplace my phone, leave it in the car or forget to charge it
> 
> We were on the bus on our way into Mexico City last week and the phone said "Sismo Detectado - intensidad moderado" for Guadalajara.





lat19n said:


> I put an app on my phone called SkyAlert. It issues verbal warnings when an earthquake occurs within a certain distance. Trouble is I often misplace my phone, leave it in the car or forget to charge it
> 
> We were on the bus on our way into Mexico City last week and the phone said "Sismo Detectado - intensidad moderado" for Guadalajara.


Thats was the 5.5 from last week. I felt that one all the way up North of PVR.

I felt less impact from yesterdays 7.2.

I have felt significant sways before. Sways that never registered on the global earthquake lists. And more often before big earthquakes. I felt a huge sway while in Peru 2 weeks before the 8.2 hit Mexico -before the following 7.+ and yesterdays 7.2. I knew the sway in Peru was too intense to not show up on the quake lists and map (i keep an earth quake app also). So when no quake showed up on the app, i knew the sway was signs of a large area of earth heaving slow and easy but on such a large scale i literally felt a moment of sway -like i was sloshed around in the fluid of gravity itself. The largest sway i ever felt. Then two weeks later the 8.+ hit Mexico, back in September i think. 

I lived on a volcano for years, where feeling heaves -like resting on a giant’s chest while it calmly breathed, was common. Also a period of hundreds of small quakes over 3 months. 
There are rattler quakes, thumper quakes and swaying quakes. These Mexico quakes of late, have been the most sway like quakes i have ever experienced.
I experienced quakes in Nicaragua, Hawaii, USA, Mexico and Peru. I think different ground strata makeup and attitude of the slip faults vary across the world and that varies what the quakes feel like.

I recall on east coast USA feeling bumps or thumps with sway to them and coinciding every time with either a nearby small quake in USA or large ones in Europe or Mediteranean area. 

Been feeling small movements all day every day here in Mexico and most people say they feel nothing. I guess i have a lot of quiet time being stationary or still enough to notice earth movements. Plus years of experience with constant supply of small quakes when i lived on a volcano.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

We have dove off Puerto Escondido where there is a fault line within 100 yards of shore. That area really seems prone to quakes. Underwater you can actually see huge stone slabs that have been tossed around.

https://earthquaketrack.com/mx-20-puerto-escondido/recent

The house we are in now is built on the side of an extinct volcano. We did have one insurance company which would not write a homeowner's policy because of that. But I think the hard volcanic rock makes our house more sturdy. Yet - last September's quake literally tossed me into a wall.


----------



## PeterStenings (Jul 2, 2010)

Our family are used to earthquakes living in The Philippines, our house that we had just finish 3 weeks before Bohol was hit in 2013 earthquake and then by a Typhoon which destroyed 3/4 of our house (concrete and brick built) was knocked down. Have now rebuilt in a way that hopefully when the next earthquake hits will only cause minor damage.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Our current house is built very sturdily. The walls are 12" thick cement/brick. The structure of the house is a matrix of "vigas" - wooden beams some as large as 14" by 8" - hundreds of them (looks nice, but a lot of work to maintain).

Our biggest crises was not any storm or earthquake. There was a very bad explosion at a nearby factory (perhaps a mile or so away - killed two workers) that sent out a sonic blast that took out the glass from most of the houses in the area. I heard/felt the blast hit our roof - it was as if something heavy had fallen from the sky and landed on our roof - but we had no damage.


----------

